# Leishmaniasis; Where not to go to take the risk



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

In May this year we are taking our first MH holiday in France
We have two 3 year old Jack Russell Terriers that have been chipped, vaccinated (+ve) and passported
We love our dogs and have been spooked by all the data that is available about the Leishmaniasis/Heartworm/Ticks etc
We also like the Mediterranean but we have resolved to minimise or avoid exposing our dogs to the risk of infection
Is there a map or a list of regions that we can refer to, in order to plan our stays accordingly
David James
PS Our dogs will always take priority over the location


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi can be a risk in the Med, I believe its a parasite carried by sand flies, you need to get a collar fom the vets that contain deltamethrin, which also controls infestation with ticks for up to six months.

Have a word with your vet before travel, he will advise on the season/cycle to be avoided :wink: 

Regards MnD


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thx*

Thank ypu MnD
Just a further question; are these collars effective?


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Skimbo

We were advised by our vet to use Advantix AND Advocate to give Lucy maximum protection. The manufacturers supplied the vet with detatailed instructions for us. I have always been plagued by mozzie bites, but since we started taking Lucy with us, I haven't had a single bite!!

There is more risk south of the Loire and there is less risk of infection earlier in the season so you are going at the right time. Sand flies are not found at beaches but in damp muddy conditions. I have also found out that the greatest risk of sand fly bites is between dusk and dawn, so we endeavour to keep Lucy indoors during that time.

Have a great holiday.

Hilary


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't you simply have your dogs vaccinated against this before travelling? Saves worry, and lets you travel whereever you want without fear of your dogs becoming infected.

Regards tics, with short-haired dogs such as yours you'll spot tics really easily. They don't start transmitting disease for at least 24 hours after latching-on, so as long as you check daily, there's no worry about getting disease from tics.

Can't speak for sand flies mind you.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The collar is called Scalibour we have been here 6 years with no problem with our dog just keep them indoors at dusk and dawn if temp above 20 degs.

Vanessa, 
tell me if I am wrong but I always thought that there is no vaccine for Leishmaniasis ?


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

There's SOMETHING beginning with "L" that dogs are routinely vaccinated against here in France that is transmitted by tics. I'll have a hunt and see what it's called here.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dogs are vaccinated against Leptospirosis and they can get it from rats too!

Also worth watching out for in warmer climes are the processionary caterpillars. they can kill a small dog. They nest in fir trees and it looks like a dense web. They come down from the trees to feed singly but are most easy to identify when they all join up in a procession to hibernate until they turn into butterflies/moths. they can cause problems in humans too so do not go near them. The portugese cut the branch off with the nest in it and burn it. they were out in february in Portugal bit later in france I think.

Pat


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

You've hit the nail on the head, Pat - it's the Leptospirosis that dogs are routinely vaccinated against here. Sorry!


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

*This works for us, well Sam our Collie Cross that is.*

We give Sam our 4 year old Collie/German Shepherd cross the following and have had no problems:

Frontline Combo for Ticks and Fleas including Flea eggs in furnishings,
Milbemax Tablet for Heartworm and Roundworm and probably Woodworm
and a Scalibor collar for Sandflies which has the added bonus of keeping the mossies of him too. The collar has to be worn about a week before entering the affected parts of Europe. We have been told if you only use the collar for a short period, say 3 weeks, then it's possible to remove it and keep wrapped in cling film for another time within 12 months, useful if you're visiting more than once.

Hope this helps


----------

